# Working on  a secret project



## sweis12 (Apr 15, 2015)

This thread is a placeholder for the project I am currently making.  This will be widly apreciated if I can make this go through.  

How can you help? WE NEED HELP!
PM me if you own any amiibo


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 15, 2015)

I refuse to, but if it's what I'm thinking, you have my blessing.


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 15, 2015)

If it's some kind of smutty amiibo sex video then I'm telling Nintendo.


----------



## cearp (Apr 15, 2015)

didn't you make 2 threads about this...?


----------



## Flayim (Apr 15, 2015)

Amiibo with hax or shit placed on it or amiibo save editing/modding.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 15, 2015)

>>Start working on secret project
>>Tell everyone about secret project
>>Secret project
>>Secret


----------



## Flayim (Apr 15, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> >>Start working on secret project
> >>Tell everyone about secret project
> >>Secret project
> >>Secret


[SECRETTING INTENSIFIES]


----------



## NicEXE (Apr 15, 2015)

You can just... purchase an amiibo yourself. They are not really that pricey. You can even buy a used one from ebay.


----------



## Loaffy (Apr 15, 2015)

This post is a placeholder for the response I am making. This will be wildly appreciated if I had an amiibo and you could make this go through.

How can I help? I can't.
PM me if you want to say something nice to me.


----------



## sandytf (Apr 15, 2015)

Is gbatemp running out of threads? Should I start reserving threads as well?


----------



## WeedZ (Apr 15, 2015)

*Lol @ thread
(Don't tell anyone though)


----------



## Ivan Garcia (Apr 15, 2015)

But... if you say that is a secret project... now it isn't secret not? because all we know about its creation


----------



## earny (Apr 15, 2015)

HI - MI - TZU ?


edit : I like that kind of thread, they are good for post count raising


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 15, 2015)

sandytf said:


> Is gbatemp running out of threads? Should I start reserving threads as well?


 
I laughed 

anyway @ OP, I have a bunch of amiibos... not sure how I could be of help though


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 15, 2015)

This is my secret post reserved for when I decide to move this to the EoF.


----------



## SLiV3R (Apr 15, 2015)

Lol. I'm very secret to


----------



## Veho (Apr 15, 2015)

This post is a placeholder for a witty reply I'll come up with eventually. Watch this space.


----------



## Flayim (Apr 15, 2015)

<<<<<<CAUTION>>>>>>

This is a placeholder for the placeholder I will type some other time.

<<<<<<CAUTION>>>>>>


10/10 WOULD PLACEHOLDER AGAIN -IGN


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 15, 2015)

*reserved*


----------



## Monado_III (Apr 16, 2015)

seriously? All he wants is for you to scan your amiibo via an android app and then send the data to him.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 16, 2015)

Monado_III said:


> seriously? All he wants is for you to scan your amiibo via an android app and then send the data to him.


yeah its kinda obvious what he is upto, the reason this thread of EOF'd is that it is a pretty stupid way of going about something, its a reasonable concept i suppose, but just say what your doing instead of over dramatizing it as if he is making a time machine or something, simple thread of "guys im trying to clone amiibos can you scan yours and send the data to me, here is a link to the app and instructions" is a lot better than "mwahah i have a secret plan"

or better yet, buy 1 amiibo yourself, test if your idea actually works, then you can release what you have and expand it as you go


----------



## storm75x (Apr 16, 2015)

hippy dave said:


> If it's some kind of smutty amiibo sex video then I'm telling Nintendo.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 19, 2015)

When I first saw this thread, I thought of this scene from SpongeBob for some reason:


----------



## Loaffy (Apr 19, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> When I first saw this thread, I thought of this scene from SpongeBob for some reason:


 
more like this whole episode;


>


----------



## Fartonaut (Jun 29, 2017)

sweis12 said:


> This thread is a placeholder for the project I am currently making.  This will be widly apreciated if I can make this go through.
> 
> How can you help? WE NEED HELP!
> PM me if you own any amiibo


How do i PM you

EDIT: Smiley thing = capital d
[ 04:93:0B:14 ] Addr. 00 : DATA
[ 3A:78:4C:80 ] Addr. 01 : DATA
[ 8E:48:0F:E0 ] Addr. 02 : DATA
[ F1:10:FF:EE ] Addr. 03 : DATA
[ A5:00:08:00 ] Addr. 04 : DATA
[ 23:FE:44:65 ] Addr. 05 : DATA
[ F2:7C:CC:FD ] Addr. 06 : DATA
[ 0C:5C:73:E1 ] Addr. 07 : DATA
[ 86:C7:0D:92 ] Addr. 08 : DATA
[ CD:CB:FC:68 ] Addr. 09 : DATA
[ FD:2A:16:44 ] Addr. 0A : DATA
[ E6:5C:60:40 ] Addr. 0B : DATA
[ A5:155:F4 ] Addr. 0C : DATA
[ DF:0D:34:4E ] Addr. 0D : DATA
[ 19:CB:56:CA ] Addr. 0E : DATA
[ E7:A2:E6:98 ] Addr. 0F : DATA
[ 05:C0:70:31 ] Addr. 10 : DATA
[ D7:8A:3E:C4 ] Addr. 11 : DATA
[ B7:9B8:C9 ] Addr. 12 : DATA
[ 97:CF:F8:A4 ] Addr. 13 : DATA
[ 372:88:CB ] Addr. 14 : DATA
[ 01:00:00:00 ] Addr. 15 : DATA
[ 03:53:09:02 ] Addr. 16 : DATA
[ 0D:12:C6:15 ] Addr. 17 : DATA
[ CC:30:FA:78 ] Addr. 18 : DATA
[ 3D:67:5B:56 ] Addr. 19 : DATA
[ 4E:0D:647 ] Addr. 1A : DATA
[ 36:B4:C4:7B ] Addr. 1B : DATA
[ A3:F7:FB:E9 ] Addr. 1C : DATA
[ 6A:0D:30:40 ] Addr. 1D : DATA
[ 28:56:41:26 ] Addr. 1E : DATA
[ F890:80 ] Addr. 1F : DATA
[ FE:E3:F1:08 ] Addr. 20 : DATA
[ 17:4C:3D:E6 ] Addr. 21 : DATA
[ 64:CA7:2D ] Addr. 22 : DATA
[ C3:64:FB:CB ] Addr. 23 : DATA
[ 8A:4D:78B ] Addr. 24 : DATA
[ E9:EA:0A:6B ] Addr. 25 : DATA
[ 74:EC:9E:EF ] Addr. 26 : DATA
[ 79:49:01:69 ] Addr. 27 : DATA
[ 3F:AD:F2:5A ] Addr. 28 : DATA
[ AD:60:A2:EE ] Addr. 29 : DATA
[ 81:CE:AE:A7 ] Addr. 2A : DATA
[ B3:71:59:BC ] Addr. 2B : DATA
[ 95:6D:CA:E6 ] Addr. 2C : DATA
[ 49:93:04:19 ] Addr. 2D : DATA
[ 57AF:36 ] Addr. 2E : DATA
[ 7F:63:4F:22 ] Addr. 2F : DATA
[ 23:62:A8:ED ] Addr. 30 : DATA
[ 66:7D:AA:63 ] Addr. 31 : DATA
[ 5C:8B:52:02 ] Addr. 32 : DATA
[ 09:26:24:5C ] Addr. 33 : DATA
[ 5F:BB3:0D ] Addr. 34 : DATA
[ 3B:F5:3D:AE ] Addr. 35 : DATA
[ 4F:73D:E5 ] Addr. 36 : DATA
[ 00:CC:11:FE ] Addr. 37 : DATA
[ D4:48:31:02 ] Addr. 38 : DATA
[ 4A:E7:28:C6 ] Addr. 39 : DATA
[ B2:87:BE:BC ] Addr. 3A : DATA
[ 003:A6F ] Addr. 3B : DATA
[ 60:ED:51:0B ] Addr. 3C : DATA
[ 73:01:3A:40 ] Addr. 3D : DATA
[ A9:32:CA:E5 ] Addr. 3E : DATA
[ B6:6A:3A:7A ] Addr. 3F : DATA
[ E8:307:45 ] Addr. 40 : DATA
[ D2:6B:B6:1C ] Addr. 41 : DATA
[ 81:88:3B:F1 ] Addr. 42 : DATA
[ 2D:27:62:10 ] Addr. 43 : DATA
[ B2:45:CC:FE ] Addr. 44 : DATA
[ 86:0C:A9:3A ] Addr. 45 : DATA
[ 1C:A49:2E ] Addr. 46 : DATA
[ 2E:8B:E3:CF ] Addr. 47 : DATA
[ 38:9B:38:3A ] Addr. 48 : DATA
[ A8:85:3F:70 ] Addr. 49 : DATA
[ 78:62:3B:B0 ] Addr. 4A : DATA
[ E1:40:70:65 ] Addr. 4B : DATA
[ B5:A7:A5:7A ] Addr. 4C : DATA
[ A2:54:60:63 ] Addr. 4D : DATA
[ 1D:93:83:09 ] Addr. 4E : DATA
[ 6A:93:BC:CE ] Addr. 4F : DATA
[ 713:5F:84 ] Addr. 50 : DATA
[ 95:6E:53:62 ] Addr. 51 : DATA
[ 39:33:58E ] Addr. 52 : DATA
[ 13:C5:1E:05 ] Addr. 53 : DATA
[ 8D:21:1A:60 ] Addr. 54 : DATA
[ EA8:E64 ] Addr. 55 : DATA
[ B3:70:7D:39 ] Addr. 56 : DATA
[ 1B:85:27:F6 ] Addr. 57 : DATA
[ EC:396:BE ] Addr. 58 : DATA
[ 34:61:E8:3A ] Addr. 59 : DATA
[ D1:888:9C ] Addr. 5A : DATA
[ 33:82:20:1A ] Addr. 5B : DATA
[ F8:04:C2:5B ] Addr. 5C : DATA
[ B11:9D:FB ] Addr. 5D : DATA
[ E9:37:A0:4F ] Addr. 5E : DATA
[ 1C:5D:C6:3C ] Addr. 5F : DATA
[ 0B:43:637 ] Addr. 60 : DATA
[ 6EE:73:0C ] Addr. 61 : DATA
[ 85E:EAB ] Addr. 62 : DATA
[ DD:98D:0B ] Addr. 63 : DATA
[ 3B:9C:BD:8A ] Addr. 64 : DATA
[ D0:E3:C0:61 ] Addr. 65 : DATA
[ 21:BE:71:F3 ] Addr. 66 : DATA
[ 57:68:5B:98 ] Addr. 67 : DATA
[ 1A:FC:6D:CB ] Addr. 68 : DATA
[ 93:20:A4:0C ] Addr. 69 : DATA
[ 17:BB:1C:31 ] Addr. 6A : DATA
[ 45:90:67:22 ] Addr. 6B : DATA
[ 95:7D:93:4B ] Addr. 6C : DATA
[ 56:94:C1:1F ] Addr. 6D : DATA
[ E3:36:ED:7F ] Addr. 6E : DATA
[ C4:7D:26:F2 ] Addr. 6F : DATA
[ BA:A8:8F:94 ] Addr. 70 : DATA
[ 6E:73:63:83 ] Addr. 71 : DATA
[ DC:1A:AE:09 ] Addr. 72 : DATA
[ C9:B9:019 ] Addr. 73 : DATA
[ CA:C9:21:19 ] Addr. 74 : DATA
[ F8:33:70:5D ] Addr. 75 : DATA
[ D7:AB:AB:EE ] Addr. 76 : DATA
[ 77:59:9E:8C ] Addr. 77 : DATA
[ B5:20:97:BA ] Addr. 78 : DATA
[ 25:FB:82:EF ] Addr. 79 : DATA
[ 67:41:33:AB ] Addr. 7A : DATA
[ E0:55:E8:C9 ] Addr. 7B : DATA
[ 0D:33:28F ] Addr. 7C : DATA
[ 99:74:CE:6A ] Addr. 7D : DATA
[ F5:15:C01 ] Addr. 7E : DATA
[ 56:AE:40:76 ] Addr. 7F : DATA
[ F1:48:20:6C ] Addr. 80 : DATA
[ 4B:F0:28:5F ] Addr. 81 : DATA
[ 01:00:0F:BD ] Addr. 82 : DATA
[ 00:00:00:04 ] Addr. 83 : DATA
[ 5F:00:00:00 ] Addr. 84 : DATA
[ 00:00:00:00 ] Addr. 85 : DATA
[ 00:00:00:00 ] Addr. 86 : DATA


----------



## XxShalevElimelechxX (Jun 29, 2017)

Lol necrobump


----------



## SANIC (Jun 29, 2017)

XxShalevElimelechxX said:


> Lol necrobump


He joined today lol


----------



## sweis12 (Jun 29, 2017)

if anyone wondered what this project lead to, 
Just a poc. No further development or release from my end.


----------



## Filo97 (Jun 29, 2017)

sweis12 said:


> if anyone wondered what this project lead to,
> Just a poc. No further development or release from my end.



Shut up, go back to your desk, and take my money.


----------



## Fartonaut (Jul 2, 2017)

sweis12 said:


> if anyone wondered what this project lead to,
> Just a poc. No further development or release from my end.



So you asked people for their amiibo data, but dont even release source code/a simple tutorial for what you did?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 2, 2017)

Fartonaut said:


> So you asked people for their amiibo data, but dont even release source code/a simple tutorial for what you did?


there is many other ways to do this


----------



## Fartonaut (Jul 2, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> there is many other ways to do this


I was talking about using only a phone.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 2, 2017)

Fartonaut said:


> I was talking about using only a phone.


you can use a phone


----------



## Fartonaut (Jul 2, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> you can use a phone


But you need nfc tags


----------



## sweis12 (Jul 2, 2017)

Fartonaut said:


> But you need nfc tags


No you don't. This is using cyanogen mod and HCE. This was a personal project. I didn't post the source or release becausd I don't want nintendo ninjas at my door, plus it would only be practical for about 1% of people due to requiring an extremly outdated cyanogen mod


----------



## Fartonaut (Jul 2, 2017)

sweis12 said:


> No you don't. This is using cyanogen mod and HCE. This was a personal project. I didn't post the source or release becausd I don't want nintendo ninjas at my door, plus it would only be practical for about 1% of people due to requiring an extremly outdated cyanogen mod


Oh, ok. I do have a samsung galaxy core that i dont use anymore so that wouldnt be a problem. And the worst that nintendo will do is tell you to take down the source code
Edit: sorry if i'm being super annoying, i just really want to emulate amiibo for free


----------



## Fartonaut (Jul 4, 2017)

Fartonaut said:


> Oh, ok. I do have a samsung galaxy core that i dont use anymore so that wouldnt be a problem. And the worst that nintendo will do is tell you to take down the source code
> Edit: sorry if i'm being super annoying, i just really want to emulate amiibo for free


Sorry for annoying you, i just really want free amiibo, especially the ones that are pretty much impossible to get.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 4, 2017)

Fartonaut said:


> Sorry for annoying you, i just really want free amiibo, especially the ones that are pretty much impossible to get.


well, technically you're using a , which is not free

Also why do you need all of them?


----------



## Fartonaut (Jul 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> well, technically you're using a , which is not free
> 
> Also why do you need all of them?


I dont need ALL of them, just the ones that are impossible to get new/retail price.
By "free" i meant "effectively free".


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 4, 2017)

Fartonaut said:


> I dont need ALL of them, just the ones that are impossible to get new/retail price.
> By "free" i meant "effectively free".


And why do you need these?


----------



## Fartonaut (Jul 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> And why do you need these?


I never said I NEED the amiibo/emulated amiibo, I just want them so i can use them as amiibo in games.


----------



## Fartonaut (Aug 1, 2017)

Also, good job on your work.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 1, 2017)

congratz for your 0th post


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 2, 2017)

Fartonaut said:


> Sorry for annoying you, i just really want free amiibo, especially the ones that are pretty much impossible to get.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 2, 2017)

This thread took 2 years


----------



## AJohn381 (Dec 2, 2017)

sweis12 said:


> This thread is a placeholder for the project I am currently making.  This will be widly apreciated if I can make this go through.
> 
> How can you help? WE NEED HELP!
> PM me if you own any amiibo


ok besides that how to use your smartphone as a amiibo please i want to know.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2017)

AJohn381 said:


> ok besides that how to use your smartphone as a amiibo please i want to know.


necrobump lol


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 2, 2017)

AJohn381 said:


> ok besides that how to use your smartphone as a amiibo please i want to know.


Please stop bumping this


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Please stop bumping this


in case you havent noticed, the guy has 0 post


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> in case you havent noticed, the guy has 0 post


Ik


----------



## supergamer368 (Dec 3, 2017)

@AJohn381 Welcome to GBATemp, keep away from the EoF at all costs


----------

